# ? how to brine whole cabbage?



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

My ds went to Romania and ate sarmale, the equivalent to stuffed cabbage rolls here. He said it was made with the leaves from "whole brined cabbage." Has anyone tried this, know where to get directions for it, etc?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Home Cooking In Montana: Romanian Homemade (Whole/Half Head Cabbage) Sauerkraut... and a Peppery Sauerkraut Salad


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

WOW! THANK YOU, Suitcase Sally! This is exactly what I've been searching for! Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

You're welcome!


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

That does look good , Thanks


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I pack layers of cabbage leaves in the crock when I make sauerkraut and use them for cabbage rolls. Very good. I make mine both ways, the wet brine method is milder....James


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Sally!


----------

